# UK-Anfrage zu "WCI"-paybycall



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2005)

Es geht um eine Firma "WCI", die in Deutschland paybycall anbietet unter der Nummer 0190883183 ("WCI 1,86 €/Min d.Festnetz"). Inhaber der Nummer ist die "Teleforte AG Augsburg".

Ich kapiere diese Firma [Teleforte] nicht ganz... Es gibt die deutsche AG, deren Ansprechpartner auf ehemaligen Liechtensteiner Seiten zu finden ist, dann gibt es eine internationale AG, deren Ansprechpartner ein anerkannter Mehrwertexperte ist, u.a. bei M****k** Liechtenstein tätig.
[@Sascha: warste mal bei der Rofa kucken?]

Die österreichische Nummer gehört


> seit 07.01.2005
> World Call International Limited
> W11 JE, London, 22 Notting Hill Gate[??? oder hier, siehe auch hier], Groß Britani
> portiert zu Mobilkom Liechtenstein AG



das dürfte das "WCI" bedeuten (siehe www.passwordbyph***.com)

Nuja. Aufgefallen ist die in UK jedenfalls im Zusammenhang mit Seiten, die für Modemkunden mit einem Dialler abgerechnet werden.

Da in ein paar Wochen die Eurowebtainment in Berlin stattfindet und die Firma dort anwesend ist (e*****.com/teilnehmer.asp), möchte ich einfach mal die Mitleser, die dort sein werden, bitten, den deutsch klingenden WCI-Ansprechpartner B*W* zu fragen, wie diese Firma jetzt genau strukturiert ist und wen man in UK fragen müsste, um da mehr zu erfahren.

Vielen Dank
(P.S.: die Sache ist noch aus zwei, drei anderen Gründen interessant, aber das betrifft "Seligenstadt" und alles, was mit "Seligenstadt" zu tun hat, ist kaum sinnvoll kommunizierbar. Schon gar nicht in einer Fremdsprache *lol*)


----------

